# Thread Game: Change/Add/Subtract a Letter, Ruin a D&D Creature



## Richards (Mar 22, 2021)

Rust Monster → Dust Monster
Ice Devil → Nice Devil
Green Hag → Green Ham (making it likely she'll be devoured by Sam-I-Am)
Hobgoblin → Hobnoblin
Gray Ooze → Gray Booze

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Hobgoblin => Cobgoblin (the scourge of cornfields)
Demilitch => Demibitch (undead Karen)
Owlbear => Bowlbear (they love porridge)
Bahamut => Bahamutt (who’s a good dogon?)
Umber Hulk => Lumber Hulk (forest dwelling cousins)

* misspelled lich, so I’m DQing it


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Mar 22, 2021)

I'll do 26 monsters, one for each letter of the alphabet. Let's get started. 

Azer => Lazer (Laser-shooting elemental dwarf)
Blights => Lights (Just floating lights that move away as you get closer.)
Crawling Claw => Crawling Law (An animated congressional bill.)
Deva => Diva (Who doesn't want to fight pop-stars?)
Elemental => Alemental (Basically a water elemental but made of ale.)
Flameskull => Blameskull (An annoying skull that blames others for crimes.)
Grung => Grunge (Heavy metal-loving poisonous frogs.)
Hell Hound => Bell Hound (A dog covered in bells. It will never be able to sneak up on you.)
Invisible Stalker => Invisible Talker (An invisible air elemental that talks a lot.)
Jermlaine => Germlaine (Tiny, disease-carrying humanoids that live in the Underdark.)
Keg Robot => Beg Robot (A robot that won't stop asking for your spare change.)
Lich => Lick (A giant, floating, undead tongue.)
Merrow => Marrow (An awakened pile of bone marrow.)
Nothic => Gothic (Need I say more?)
Oozes => Boozes (Animated alcoholic beverages.)
Pseudodragon => Pseudo-Dagon (Someone pretending to be Dagon.)
Quetzalcoatlus => Pretzelcoatlus* (A snake made of a pretzel.)
Roc => Rock
Shambling Mound => Shambling Hound (A clumsy dog.)
Treant => Tree-Ant (An ant . . . that lives in trees.)
Umber Hulk => Lumber Hulk (The umber hulk's tree-chopping cousin.)
Velociraptor => Velocity-Raptor* (A physicist dinosaur.)
Wight => Wright (An undead contractor.)
Xvart => Xfart 
Yugoloth => Bug-o-loth (Insect demon?)
Zaratan => Sara-tan (A tan woman named Sara.)

* (I know these technically break the rules, but I don't really care.)


----------



## ninjayeti (Mar 22, 2021)

Pit Fiend = Pit Friend 
Invisible Stalker = Invisible Talker 
Mind Flayer= Kind Flayer 
Minotaur = Minitaur (tiny man with the head of a tiny bull)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Both of y’all had good ones...and also got ninja’d.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Pit Fiend => Fit Fiend (otherplanar personal trainer)
Nylarlathotep => Mylarlathotep (collectible creeping chaos)
Ki-Rin => Ki-Gin (drunken celestial creature)
Ki-Rin => Ki-Ren (celestial psychotic chihuahua)
Dragon => Bragon (the best, smartest, most powerful creature EVAR)


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 22, 2021)

Gith=Git. Extra planar wanker.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 22, 2021)

Beholden. It's huge, round, covered in eyes, and it owes you a favour.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Iron Golem => Irony Golem (a very small and complete innocuous construct, not dangerous at all!)

Cave Fisher => Rave Fisher (cousin of the original, it hunts from the rafters of dance parties,

Green Slime => Green Lime (nothing to see, here)

Ochre Jelly => Ochre Jolly (the friendliest slime there is)

Wyvern => Whyvern (these dragon kin/sphynx hybrids are full of questions)


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 22, 2021)

D&D Players
Gordon (Gorgon)
Toni (Oni)
Dixie (Pixie)
Rick (Grick)
Grant (Giant)
Beti (Yeti)
Doc (Roc)
Harvy (Harpy)
Mimi (Mimic)
Devon (Demon)



Others
Lemon might ruin a Demon’s cred and a Mummy is just a Dummy


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Drow => Draw (the sketchiest of elves)

Mind Flayer => Rind Flayer (subterranean masters of the culinary arts, with an exceptional focus on zesting)

Revenant => Revenaunt (the undead relative who is NEVER leaving)

Zombie => Zoombie (MUCH faster)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

rgoodbb said:


> D&D Players
> Gordon (Gorgon)
> Toni (Oni)
> Dixie (Pixie)
> ...



You forgot:
Dwight (Wight)


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 22, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You forgot:
> Dwight (Wight)



That's the (Very Busy) DM


----------



## Ryujin (Mar 22, 2021)

Just a little rearranging: Owl Bare.


----------



## EllisEthel (Mar 22, 2021)

Pook Horror...beware it’s evil reviews! Book Horror, Cook Horror, Nook Horror....you see where I’m going with this


----------



## TwoSix (Mar 22, 2021)

Primus -> Prius.  The leader of Mechanus achieves optimal efficiency through hybrid technology.


----------



## Rhineglade (Mar 22, 2021)

Hell Hound = Hello Hound.  Like Hello Kitty, only better


----------



## FoolishFrost (Mar 22, 2021)

Peholder...  Nuff said.


----------



## FoolishFrost (Mar 22, 2021)

Peholder...  Nuff said.


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 22, 2021)

FoolishFrost said:


> Peholder...  Nuff said.



Obviously not!
Obviously not!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 22, 2021)

If by ruin you mean make totally awesome, I hope my players enjoy coming up against exploding Bombies.


----------



## PirateSwayze (Mar 22, 2021)

Richards said:


> Rust Monster → Dust Monster
> Ice Devil → Nice Devil
> Green Hag → Green Ham (making it likely she'll be devoured by Sam-I-Am)
> Hobgoblin → Hobnoblin
> ...



I have always preferred the Nobgoblin to the Hobnoblin


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Mar 22, 2021)

Hobgoblin → Sobgoblin (poor dear)
Hobgoblin → Hobogoblin (another poor feller who's down on his luck)
Giant Ant → Giant Aunt (the reason we built a bigger guest bedroom)
Doppleganger → Dopplegander (a male goose who can shapeshift to look just like you, and then throttles you mercilessly)
Pit Fiend → Pith Fiend (a devil made of the soft, spongy inner tissue of vascular plants)
Dragon / Dragonne → Dragonn (when a dragon and dragonne mates. Nearly indistinguishable.)


----------



## opacitizen (Mar 22, 2021)

Beholder → Be older
Orc → Orb
Troll → Stroll
Dragon → Drag on


----------



## MattW (Mar 22, 2021)

Bugbear → Busbear (a bear that is encountered on public transport)
Carrion Crawler → Carrion Trawler (the aquatic version that uses nets)
Dire Wolf → Dice Wolf (It eats the dice you've lost)
Flesh Golem → Flash Golem (a REALLY fast golem)
Gas Spore → Gag Spore (looks like a Beholder, is really a "whoopee cushion")
Gelatinous cube → Gelatinous Cub (a young bear made of jelly)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Not my first thought when I read “flash” golem...


----------



## Deset Gled (Mar 22, 2021)

Sphanx - Minor demon that hides under the skirts of other demons.
Fun Gus - A guy who's great at parties.
Phantom Fun Gus - That guy that everyone says is awesome, but never seems to arrive.  As in, "We waited hours for Gus, Tino, and Godot, but they never showed".
Why Vern - Why you gotta do your old buddy Ernest like that?  What did I ever do to you, Vern?
Svirfneblin - This one is so obvious I don't know why no one else posted it yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Rust Monster => Rush Monster (it does NOT have time for your BS!)

Phoenix => Phonenix (destroyer of telecommunications)

Umber Hulk  => Ember Hulk (They are the firestarters)

Umber Hulk => Amber Hulk (petrified translucent lightweight and flammable animated resin creatures that sometimes contain the remains of their victims)

Owlbear => Awlbear (they’re using tools!)


----------



## John R Davis (Mar 22, 2021)

Reholder 
Irony Golem 
Mint Flayer 
Cloy Golem


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

I like mint flayer- peppermint, wintergreen or spearmint?


----------



## Gammadoodler (Mar 22, 2021)

Roper = Roger - they're serious about their neighborhood

Zombie = zombrie - they can be a little cheesy

Flesh Golem = Flush Golem - they don't take no crap


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Mind Flayer => Mine Flayer (dwarves hate these strip-miners!)

Mind Flayer => Mind Player ( the ultimate gaslighters)

Xeg-Ya => Xeg-Ha (creature from the Demi plane of humor)

Xag-Yi => Xag-Yo (creature of urban positivity)


----------



## Gammadoodler (Mar 22, 2021)

Fire Giant = Fife Giant - you can always hear them coming

Hill Giant = Dill Giant - you smell them before you see them

Cloud Giant = Cloun Giant - very funny

Storm or Stone Giants = Store Giants kind of a buy one get one free deal here 

Frost Giant = Flost Giant - what big teeth they have


----------



## Dave Goff (Mar 22, 2021)

Beholder -> Bee Holder (It just likes to hold and cuddle bees)


----------



## Sunsword (Mar 22, 2021)

Flumph = Fluph


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Cloud Giant => Loud Giant (you thought the Fife Giants were noisy? HA!)

Sprite => Spite (do NOT get on their bad side)

Rust Monster => Bust monster (they eat statuary.  Yes they do.)

Modron => Moodron (maintainers of the bovine hierarchy)

Minotaur => Winotaur (creatures who lurk in the maze like warehouses of wine merchants)

Minotaur => Minotour (cattle-headed humanoids who feel compelled to wander the world; often claustrophobic)

Gynosphynx => Gyrosphinx (guardian creatures who challenge those before them to eat a tasty sandwich before passing...or DIE!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2021)

Ogre Mage => Ogre Made (created by piratkng tinker gnome designs, these are comically crude but dangerous constructs)

Phase Spider => Phaser Spider (PEW!  PEW!)

Phase Spider => Phrase Spider (Giant arachnids with disarmingly pithy battle slogans)

Mobat => Mocat (giant black cats of the Underdark)

Stone Giant => Stoner Giant (Duuuuuuuuuuuude...)

Roper => Groper (don’t hold near them, just report them to HR)

Beholder => Bebolder (beholderkin whose magic eye beams make their prey dangerously reckless)


----------



## Joshua Randall (Mar 22, 2021)

Azer = Gazer (they like to watch) // 
or... Blazer (it’s legal in some States) (and yes that’s 2 letters)

Banshee = Bansheet (when you don’t do your laundry for too long, this is what happens)

Bullywug = Bullypug (a cute dog that picks on people)

Carrion Crawler = Carrion Trawler (a dingy ship trying to find decaying flesh - what’s the big deal?)

Catoblepas = Fatobelpas (they prefer to be called Oblepas Of Size)

Centaur = Mentaur (look up, look down, I’m on a horse)

Cockatrice= Rockatrice (because weird hybrid creatures ROCK)

Demilich = Hemilich (makes the truck run better, bruh)

Dinosaurs = Finosaurs (roving giant lizards that impose monetary penalties on everyone they meet)

Displacer Beast = Displacer Feast (just when you think you’re about to dig into a delicious meal, psyche! It’s on another table)

Fire Elemental = Fyre Elemental (he’d rather not talk about the entire fiasco)

Gargoyle = Margoyle (like a regular gargoyle, but made of MAGMA! Wait that’s a real monster I think)

Hags = Bags (that’s a pretty insulting term for old ladies!)

Lizardfolk = Wizardfolk (you know, Gandalf, Harry Potter, Doctor Strange...)

Mind Flayer = Hind Flayer (if you’ve ever had deer eat your garden plants you’ll know how these guys feel)

Mummies = Gummies (available in bear, worm, and other animal shapes)

Night Hag = Night Nag (they REALLY don’t like when you make noise after curfew)

Purple Worm = Purple Word (one of Prince’s lesser known songs taken monstrous form)

Roper = Groper (a monster who won’t keep his hands to himself)

Treant = Truant (they’re supposed to be in school but instead they’re roaming the forests getting into trouble)

Unicorn = Uniporn (oh dear... at least they are consistent in their tastes)


----------



## Mad_Jack (Mar 22, 2021)

Drag-on: It's breath weapon is a constant neverending stream of boring, inane conversation...
Dragone: it's obviously what used to live in the abandoned lair you just found.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Mar 23, 2021)

I would like to see ENWorld Publishing produce a _Ruined Monster Manual _filled with the best of this thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 23, 2021)

Purple Worm => Purple Warm (a giant, fuzzy, huggy creature)

Black Pudding => Black Pudging (do NOT call it FAT!)

Black Pudding => Black Budding (a very hungry, corrosive flowering plant...)

Black Pudding => Blank Pudding (an ooze with no known characteristics)


----------



## Gammadoodler (Mar 23, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Purple Worm => Purple Warm (a giant, fuzzy, huggy creature)
> 
> Black Pudding => Black Pudging (do NOT call it FAT!)
> 
> ...



Black Pudding = Black Padding - just lie back awhile

Black Pudding = Block Pudding - Mama was a gelatinous cube... Speaking of which

Gelatinous Cube = Gelatinous Pube - because the high road isn't for everyone.


----------



## Gammadoodler (Mar 23, 2021)

By the way, how much better would the game be if every instance of the word "fire" was replaced with "fife"?


----------



## MReav (Mar 23, 2021)

Demilich -> Semilich (a lich whose transformation failed halfway through)
Astral Deva -> Astral Devo (An angelic bard whose performances mingles kitsch science fiction themes, deadpan surrealist humor and mordantly satirical social commentary)
Rust Monster -> Crust Monster (A monster that eats those unwanted crusts from pizzas and bread loaves).
Hippogriff -> Hippogrift (An eagle/horse hybrid creature that swindles people)
Warforged -> Waxforged (An automoton created to populate wax museums)
Nagas ->...  Anyone whose seen the South Park episode "With Apologies to Jesse Jackson" can see where this is going.


----------



## Richards (Mar 23, 2021)

Pegasus → Pigasus (perfectly reasonable name for Spelljammer's space swine)

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 23, 2021)

Owlbear => Owlbeer (who ish a ferry danejrrs critchurrr)

Centaur => Scentaur (half human, half bloodhound)

Sussarus => Russarus (a close cousin of the original, but it sounds a bit like a Great Dane with a speech impediment)

Crypt Thing => Crypt Thong (the undead underwear of certain female vampires)

Black Pudding => Block Pudding (a hybrid between gelatinous cubes and black puddings, these small, carnivorous creatures sometimes have letters or runes on their surfaces.)

Mimic => Mimoc (an example of convergent evolution, these shapechangers are entirely herbivorous)

Mimic => Mimeic (these rare creatures can’t actually shapechange, but they can act as if they can)

Rakshasha => Rakshashay (their more fabulous cousins)


----------



## Bercilak (Mar 23, 2021)

Hobgoblin --> Hotgoblin (the attractive ones...)
Gelatinous Cube --> Gelatinous Cub (Like a gummy bear)
Basilisk --> Basilisp (has trouble with s's)
Yeenoghu --> Yesnoghu (Gnoll demon of indecision)
Pit Fiend --> Pit Friend (get in the pit and love someone)
Pegasus --> Pigasus (winged oinker)
Flesh Golem --> Flash Golem (noting on under that overcoat)
Stone Golem --> Stoned Golem (too mellow to fight)
Will-o-wisp --> Will-o Wasp (a bit stingier version)
Gray Ooze --> Grey Ooze (has a British accent)
Ki-Rin --> Ka-Rin (always wants to speak to the manager)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 23, 2021)

Yeenoghu => Yeetnoghu (Demon Prince of Flinging)

Dispater => Dishpater (The Devil in charge of dirty kitchens)

Lloth => Loloth (Demon Queen of the Spider Web-memes)

Beelzebub => Beelzebrb (The Devil who isn’t here right now)

Air Elemental => Hair Elemental (always perfectly coiffed)

Medusa => Mehdusa (might make you hesitate, but can’t turn you to stone)

Dire Bear => Dare Bear (woodland predator who encourages unsafe behavior...and eats the ones who mess up)

Flail Snail => Fail Snail (radiates an aura of depression)

Storm Giant => Stork Giant (delivers BIIIIIG babies)


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 23, 2021)

AcererakTriple6 said:


> Wight => Wright (An undead contractor.)



I was thinking a DEAD-pan comic.


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 23, 2021)

bulette --> buvette

Smashes out of the ground, surprising you with refreshments. 

Illustration:


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 23, 2021)

aboleth-->abolith.   A creature you summon to repair the damage caused by the buvette.


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 23, 2021)

Barghest --> Bar Guest.  It's goal is to consume 17 drinks before being cut off by the bartender.


----------



## rgoodbb (Mar 23, 2021)

Carry-on Crawler

Old British comedy monster that can on occasion be heard emitting  _"ooooOooh!"_ and an _"Oh Matron"_ and _"Stop Messin' around"_ as it grumbles its meandering path though the deepest tunnels. 

If this monstrosity is encountered by humanoids, women often feint in awkward positions, men often trip and feint on top of them and dodgy clerics deride themselves for not having access to the mage hand cantrip.

Can be banished with a tut and an exaggerated roll of the eyes. On the other hand if you encounter a black and white specimen, casting colour spray on it, doubles the pain it causes.      _From the book of Kenneths _


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 23, 2021)

Trapper => Crapper (this creature disguises itself as an outhouse to catch prey)

Neo-Otyugh  => Neon-Otyugh (this mutant glows with bright pink, blue, green and yellow colors)


----------



## fba827 (Mar 23, 2021)

Grick- > Prick (referring to the grandma friendly dictionary meaning of the term, and not slang, of course! 
Mummy -> yummy
Hag -> bag, hat, ham, hug, rag
Invisible stalker -> invisible stalkee (much harder to stalk someone who is invisible)
fell taint -> felt taint (aberration made of felt!)
Fell taint -> fell paint (clean up needed in aisle 5)
Fell taint -> full taint
Fell taint -> fall taint ( not as cold as the winter taint but definitely windier than spring or summer taint)
fell taint - > fell taint (I broke the rules, no add/subtract/replace here, but really, this monster name was already ruined on its own)


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 23, 2021)

I imagine it looking something like this (maybe with some Ray-Bans for extra-radness): 







Dannyalcatraz said:


> Neo-Otyugh  => Neon-Otyugh (this mutant glows with bright pink, blue, green and yellow colors)


----------



## Richards (Mar 23, 2021)

Then there are a bunch of creatures that can easily be morphed into other pre-existing creatures:

Nixie → Pixie
Pixie → Nixie
Ghast → Ghost
Ghost → Ghast
Dog → Hog
Hog → Dog
Donkey → Monkey
Monkey → Donkey
Gargoyle → Margoyle (mentioned earlier upthread but added for completeness)
Margoyle → Gargoyle
Azer → Gazer
Gazer → Azer
Ghoul → Thoul
Thoul → Ghoul
Goblin → Goblyn (from Ravenloft)
Goblyn → Goblin
Bear → Boar
Boar → Bear
Dire Bear → Dire Boar
Dire Boar → Dire Bear
Werebear → Wereboar
Wereboar → Werebear
Bat → Rat (and I suppose we can even throw "→ Cat" into the mix)
Bat Swarm → Rat Swarm
Rat Swarm → Bat Swarm
Dire Bat → Dire Rat
Dire Rat → Dire Bat
Werebat → Wererat
Wererat → Werebat
Eagle → Beagle
Beagle → Eagle
Mule → Mul (Dark Sun human/dwarf hybrid)
Mul → Mule
Orc → Orca
Orca → Orc
Naga → Nagpa (Mystara's vulturefolk)
Nagpa → Naga 
Rat → Rast
Rast → Rat
Roc → Rom (undead giants from Al-Qadim)
Rom → Roc
Skulk → Skunk
Skunk → Skulk
Howler → Yowler
Yowler → Howler

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 23, 2021)

Invisible Stalker => Invisible Starker (it’s NEKKID!)

Fell Taint => Fell Ain‘t (they may wobble, but they’re not falling over)

Cyclops => Cyclaps (Giant-sized, enthusiastic, one armed audience member)

Owlbear => Cowlbear (caped superhero of the forest)

Owlbear => Owbear (Magical near/porcupine hybrid)

Owlbear => Oilbear (sea-adapted bears hunted for their fur AND blubber)

Skeleton => Skeletone (bony undead with musically tuned rib cages)


----------



## Zander (Mar 23, 2021)

Doppelganger -> DoppleZander (when it’s me that’s being duplicated; technically two letter swaps but my dopplezander and I couldn’t resist)

Demilich -> Femilich (similar to demiliches but can be placated with the magical words ‘yes, dear’)

Displacer Beast -> Displacer Breast (similar to a mimic but can only take the shape of a push-up bra)


----------



## Mad_Jack (Mar 23, 2021)

Anybody else remember the threads on the old WotC forum where they were changing the names of the 3.5 splatbooks and feats? That was fun.


----------



## whimsychris123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gelatinous lube, for your intimate moments


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 24, 2021)

Green Slime => Preen Slime (living hair gel for giant kind)

Darkmantle => Dorkmantle (creature that preys on your psychic trauma derived from discussing its hobbies)

Ettin => Bettin (Giant, 2-headed compulsive gambler)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 25, 2021)

Displacer Beast => Displacer Yeast (a 4th dimensional fungus essential to exotic breads and beers)

Displacer Beast => Misplacer Beast (a fey squirrel-like creature that steals and hides your stuff, then forgets where it put it)

Hybsil => Hybasil (a cousin of that fey, magically altered to be part minty flora)

Efreet => Efleet (among the fastest of all djinn, they only grant wishes to those who can catch them)

Ki-Rin => Hi-Rin (creatures of the celestial hierarchy responsible for greeting and employment opportunities)


----------



## Zander (Mar 25, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Displacer Beast => Misplacer Beast (a fey squirrel-like creature that steals and hides your stuff, then forgets where it put it)



Sorry for the digression, but that would actually be quite an amusing monster, one players would dread (in a similar way that fighters fear rust monsters). You would have to make it adorable and defenceless so PCs weren’t tempted to beat the life out of it.


----------



## TheSword (Mar 25, 2021)

Beholden
Mind Player
Craboleth (2 letters but couldn’t resist)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 25, 2021)

Zander said:


> Sorry for the digression, but that would actually be quite an amusing monster, one players would dread (in a similar way that fighters fear rust monsters). You would have to make it adorable and defenceless so PCs weren’t tempted to beat the life out of it.



Big eyes and plush fur would be a must.  And the players find out they’re cursed Kender...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 25, 2021)

Wood Elves => Wood Gelves (bow-wielding sentient gummy denizens of the forests)

Dwarves => Dwaves (Masters of the short boards)

Halflings => Halflongs (halfling/dachshund people)

Orcs => Irks (touchy humanoids who are mildly peeved at all times)


----------



## MReav (Mar 26, 2021)

Aasimar -> Assimar (For those angels that like mortals with big booties)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 26, 2021)

Aasimar => Baasimar (the celestial sheep that some outsiders count to fall asleep)

Erinyes => Eirinyes (mini-Furies who- one day every year- go around pinching people not wearing green)

Tieflings => Thiefling (the offspring of evil outsiders and Kender)

Death Knight => Heath Knight (a mystic warrior who defends sacred lands, with a body of living plants animated by the mind of a warrior who sacrificed himself to do so)


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 26, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Halflings => Halflongs (halfling/dachshund people)




Same creature, but now more accurately named.


----------



## Richards (Mar 26, 2021)

Time to ruin some outer planes creatures....

Barbazu (Bearded Devil) → Barfazu  (Ugh!  The vomit's stuck in his beard!  Gross!)​Barbed Devil → Garbed Devil  (Much more into the latest trendy fashion designers than evil.)​Bone Devil → Boner Devil  (The visual's actually hurting my brain on this one.)​Chain Devil → Chair Devil  (Look out - he's got a recliner and he's not afraid to use it!)​Hellcat → Hellcoat  (A fiendish variant of the cloaker?)​Lemure → Demure  (Much too shy to actually try attacking you.)​Pit Fiend → Lit Fiend  (He's actually too stoned to do you much harm.)​Pit Fiend → Pot Fiend  (Ditto.)​Dretch → Drench  (It's always sopping wet.)​Glabrezu → Gabrezu  (It'll talk your ear off, that one.)​Vrock → Frock  (It's really quite fetching.)​Astral Deva → Gastral Deva  (He's got no stomach for evil.)​Hound Archon → Mound Archon  (Likes to hang around the middle of baseball fields.)​Trumpet Archon → Strumpet Archon  (Sure to be found on the "Random Harlot Table" in Mount Celestia.)​Planetar → Plantar  (He's concerned about the goodness in your sole.)​
Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 26, 2021)

Dragon => Fragon (product of a mad wizard’s experiment, this red dragon/troll hybrid blows itself up, sending shrapnel everywhere...then regenerates itself and eats whatever didn’t survive.)

Stone Golem => Stole Golem (made of animated brocaded cloth, this is among the most delicate of all golems)

Chimaera => Phimaera (a lion and goat headed creature with a snake for a tail, this creature manipulates magnetism to catch prey)

Manticore => Panticore (this monster flings underwear at its foes, mortally embarrassing them)


----------



## Lanefan (Mar 27, 2021)

Gnome = Gnope.  'Nuff said...
Kobold = Gobold...or go home.
Manticore = Mantibore.  The monologuing villain to end all monologuing villains.
Ogre Mage = Ogre Wage.  They're due a raise soon.
Owlbear = Owlfear, a phobia of nocturnal birds.
Purple Worm = Purple Dorm.  Ah, college...
Rust Monster = Dust Monster.  A vacuum-cleaner brand that almost caught on but lost out to the similarly-named Dustbuster.
Stone Giant = Scone Giant.  Tea, anyone?
Umber Hulk = Umber Bulk.  Same monster; only somewhat overweight and unable to fit into its own living space.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Mar 27, 2021)

Ruined D&D monsters which inch toward a(nother) lawsuit from Tolkien Enterprises:

hobniz > hobbiz
orog > urog
balor > balorg
eladrin > eldadrin
treant > trent
worg > warg


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 27, 2021)

Dungeonosophy said:


> Ruined D&D monsters which inch toward a(nother) lawsuit from Tolkien Enterprises:
> 
> worg > warg



Might as well go for the double-lawsuit: Worg => Worf


----------



## Eltab (Mar 27, 2021)

Beholder => Seholder.  Instead of an anti-magic zone in its eye, a _decanter of endless water_ in its mouth.

Beholder => Zeholder.  The Dutch version of the above.  
Or mutant beholder whose eye field operates to cast _Sleep_ in the zone when its eye is closed.


----------



## Kitsune Inari (Mar 28, 2021)

Peasant -> Peas ant. Those who have suffered the Spanish translation of _Fading Suns_ will remember this one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 29, 2021)

Ki-Rin => Pi-Rin (a circular celestial goat)

Illithid => Billithid (predatory psionic humanoids who feed on psychic energy produced by confusing invoices)


----------



## Lanefan (Mar 31, 2021)

A legitimate typo of mine the other day gave me this one:

Blue Dragon = Blur Dragon.  It's so hard to see that you can't quite tell what colour it is until it's too late.

There's also

Ki-Rin = Ki-Gin.  Psychic powers used when the Monk is drunk.


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 2, 2021)

Guys, it's right there on the cover.
Be Older. Zap! You're ancient!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 6, 2021)

A 2-fer:

Zombie => Zombee (magical parasitic Hymenopterans who pollinate the plants and fungi of the under dark in their uniquely dangerous hives- see below)

Beholder => Beeholder (the mind-controlled aberrations attacked and subjugated by Zombees to become their mobile hives.)


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 6, 2021)

Awwww, since you had to start that...

Zombie-> Hombie: The undead remnants of your best buds and friends who you know you can still rely on, even when they are dead.

Beholder-> Be Bolder: A floating one-eyed monstrosity constantly haranguing you to get up and do something with your life, and no slacker can escape it...
---------
Seriously, those mobile beehives are a great idea.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 8, 2021)

Flesh Golem => Flesh Gelem (a modified flesh golem created by devotees of Juiblex, its fragile exterior serves as a repository for an ooze or slime within it.  When struck, its torso erupts, splashing all within arm’s reach with the now-freed ooze.  This has led to the nickname, “Piñata of Acidic Doom”)


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 8, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Flesh Golem => Flesh Gelem (a modified flesh golem created by devotees of Juiblex, its fragile exterior serves as a repository for an ooze or slime within it.  When struck, its torso erupts, splashing all within arm’s reach with the now-freed ooze.  This has led to the nickname, “Piñata of Acidic Doom”)



Oh, yer gonna hate me.

Flash Golem: Typically made from corpses selected for their beauty and musculature, the somehow wrongness of the... chosen attire, or lack thereof, for this Golem results in an additional -2 to hit the creature in combat as attackers avert their eyes instinctively. If they are fully clothed (typically in a long trenchcoat) and fling it off in the first round of combat, this penalty is -4 for one round.
_"Have a lollipop!"
"I have some candy if you'd like to come with me..."_


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 8, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Flesh Golem => Flesh Gelem (a modified flesh golem created by devotees of Juiblex, its fragile exterior serves as a repository for an ooze or slime within it.  When struck, its torso erupts, splashing all within arm’s reach with the now-freed ooze.  This has led to the nickname, “Piñata of Acidic Doom”)



And...
Flesh Jelem: The Flesh Gelem's more stylish and tasteful cousin, as the slime within is always strawberry or grape-flavored, and if killed, loses its acidic properties and becomes a wonderful spread for bread. The rare raspberry variety is particularly sought after as a relief from trail bread in iron rations.


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 8, 2021)

Uhm... did I miss something or nobody has yet mention the obvious one?

T + winged kobolds


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 8, 2021)

Li Shenron said:


> Uhm... did I miss something or nobody has yet mention the obvious one?
> 
> T + winged kobolds



OK, _I’m_ missing something.  Where does the “t” go?


----------



## Richards (Apr 9, 2021)

Well, given that the winged kobold was called an "urd," I'm going to guess the "T" goes in the front....

Johnathan


----------



## Eltab (Apr 9, 2021)

Li Shenron said:


> Uhm... did I miss something or nobody has yet mention the obvious one?
> 
> T + winged kobolds



What about a Twinkie-bold ?


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 9, 2021)

Eltab said:


> What about a Twinkie-bold ?



Totally non-obvious. I thought he was talking about draconic kobolds, who all get wings. Feh!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Richards said:


> Well, given that the winged kobold was called an "urd," I'm going to guess the "T" goes in the front....
> 
> Johnathan



Ah!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Wood Elf => Food Elf (quick archers who are often found adventuring with Wizards, Valkyries and Barbarians.  Have a tendency to be accidentally shot by them, too.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Pit Fiend => Pat Fiend (Is it male?  Is it female?  It’s Pat...out of hell!)

Pit Fiend => Pitt Fiend (devilishly fond of Panthers)

Gorgon => Gorgin (turns you stone cold drunk with a glance)

Gorgon => Gorton (turns victims into piles of fish sticks)

Unicorn => Punicorn (a much smaller cousin)

Unicorn => UniKorn (these freaks need to be in a leash!)

Pegasus => Pigasus (harbingers of all prophecies that involve flying pigs)

Pegasus => Legasus (instead of wings, it has 4 fully functional legs growing from their backs, so they can run upside down.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Pit Fiend => Pita Fiend (wants more flatbread, NOW!)

Pit Fiend => Wit Fiend (likes to play word & mind games, and puzzles of all kinds)

Pit Fiend => Tit Fiend (otherplanar bird enthusiasts)


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 9, 2021)

Pit Fiend -> Pot Fiend, it's a devil in the kitchen. Its soups and stews are damnably good.
Pit Fiend -> Pip Fiend, a devil about grammar.
Pit Fiend -> Pin Fiend, kills you in place. Likes to wrestle and preserve butterflies and humans.
Pit Fiend -> Spit Fiend, has ALL the explosive goober breath weapons.
Pit Fiend -> Pi Fiend, kills you with math.
Pit Fiend -> Put Fiend, always knows when to sell.
Pit Fiend -> Pit Friend, immune to falling damage, and always helpful to others who fall into the things.
Pit Fiend -> PT Fiend; totally ripped and ready to exercise you to death, too!
Pit Fiend -> Pity Fiend: you feel so sorry for it you could just offer your soul to it to make it feel better.
Pit Fiend -> Pith Fiend: You never know what will come out of the heart of a fruit Down There.


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 9, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pit Fiend => Pat Fiend (Is it male?  Is it female?  It’s Pat...out of hell!)
> 
> Pit Fiend => Pitt Fiend (devilishly fond of Panthers)
> 
> ...



I think you meant => Pigasus


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Aelryinth said:


> I think you meant => Pigasus



Thanks! Yeah, probably got autocorrected.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Aelryinth said:


> Pit Fiend -> PT Fiend; totally ripped and ready to exercise you to death, too!



My favorite out of all those!  I can almost hear it:

”Do you even lift, bro?  You clearly skipped leg day, wussie!  Tha’s not a 6-back, that’s a pony keg!”


----------



## Aelryinth (Apr 9, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My favorite out of all those!  I can almost hear it:
> 
> ”Do you even lift, bro?  You clearly skipped leg day, wussie!  Tha’s not a 6-back, that’s a pony keg!”



Pit Fiend -> Fit Fiend : PT Fiend's best buddy, but he prefers to run you to death, or inflict death by calisthenics.
Pit Fiend -> Hit Fiend: He prefers to practice boxing, and you are the very realistic punching bag, hanging there and everything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 9, 2021)

Pit Fiend => Pet Fiend (devilishly cute li’l suckers)


----------



## Eltab (Apr 9, 2021)

Pit Fiend -> Wit Fiend.  The horrible-ized version of a Sphinx, or something that will out-perform a Bard in a contest of smart one-liners.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 11, 2021)

Pit Fiend => Pit Field (devilish field of traps)


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 11, 2021)

Pit Fiend => Pit Friend (one charm later...)
Kobold => Kobald (the hairless variety.  Wait, what; they're hairless already?  Well, hell...)
Hill Giant => Hell Giant (just another big ol' demon)
Hill Giant => Hall Giant (school recess rules enforcer)
Hill Giant => Hull Giant (we're gonna need a bigger boat)
Mummy => Dummy (the only 0 x.p. monster in the game)
Ogre Mage => Ogre Sage (a genius among its people)
Will o' Wisp => Will o' Lisp (thay what?)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 11, 2021)

Ogre Mage => Ogre Madge (the Ogre Mage chief tan’s eldest daughter)

Ogre Mage => Ogre Mate (Madge, after she gets married off)

Ogre Mage => Ogle Mage (a peeping Tim*)







*Yes, that was intentional.



(wait for it)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 12, 2021)

Ixitxachitl => Fixitxachitl (maintenance crew of the Deep)

Ixitxachitl => Mixitxachitl (aquatic bartenders)

Ixitxachitl => Exitxachitl (“gatekeepers” of the seas, trying to keep you out of the water)


----------



## Janx (Apr 15, 2021)

Gobblin => everything's for dinner
Rackshasa => Whether you're tortured, titilitated or just horny, you're in trouble
Fowlbear => and you thought normal bears smelled bad
Hobnoblin => Always reaching for the upper crust
Bunyipe => Surprise, it's not a bunny!
Spite => these fairies are dicks
Toll = > You'll pay to cross this bridge
Amodeus => This demon will rock you
Beelzeburb => This neighborhood has gone to hell
Hello Hound => Surprisingly cute. Why did I spend so much at the gift shop!
Fork => Not as dangerous, but still stabby
Mind Player => You're screwed.
Hind Slayer => Might need some Preparation H for that
Dork => mostly harmless. Will follow you and spout useless trivia about all the monsters you encounter
Horse Cat => does more than 1d4 damage.  Still kills your level 1 wizard with one hit.
Plantasm => infects discussions about how to tackle the next room so 3 days go by
Ghust => An ill-wind blown from the nether regions of hell
Ghest => The new spirit possessing your body...


----------



## Argyle King (May 14, 2021)

Mummy Lorde

"I've never seen a diamond in the flesh
I cut my teeth on wedding rings in the movies
And I'm not proud of my address
In a torn-up town, no postcode envy"


----------



## Aelryinth (May 14, 2021)

Janx said:


> Gobblin => everything's for dinner
> Rackshasa => Whether you're tortured, titilitated or just horny, you're in trouble
> Fowlbear => and you thought normal bears smelled bad
> Hobnoblin => Always reaching for the upper crust
> ...



Sorry Janz, but...

Rackshasa: the female of the species with all the curves.

and you forgot...

Mork: Not harmless if riled, but can throw off some zinger one-liners. Acts like he comes from a different world.


----------



## Argyle King (Jun 2, 2021)

*Invisible Stanker *- causes interparty strife as they argue over who hath smelt it and who hath dealt it

*Mycornid *- if the party gets lost, this bipedal maize might help you find your way


----------



## Argyle King (Jun 5, 2021)

Flack Ooze - every pseudopod comes with a fist full of *boomstick!*


----------



## Aelryinth (Jun 5, 2021)

Back Ooze - Only attacks if it gets sneak attack damage!


----------



## Eltab (Jun 5, 2021)

Blue Ooze - uses psychic / emotional manipulation (permanent field of _Calm Emotions_?) to make you depressed and stop fighting it.

Blues Ooze - as above plus emits moody music describing the disappointing events it has endured in life.


----------



## Aelryinth (Jun 6, 2021)

Eltab said:


> Blue Ooze - uses psychic / emotional manipulation (permanent field of _Calm Emotions_?) to make you depressed and stop fighting it.
> 
> Blues Ooze - as above plus emits moody music describing the disappointing events it has endured in life.



Hrm. What did you change that from? Remember you're only allowed to add, remove, or change one letter...


----------



## Eltab (Jun 6, 2021)

Aelryinth said:


> Hrm. What did you change that from? Remember you're only allowed to add, remove, or change one letter...



Blue Ooze - there's every other color available for oozes, jellies (and likely jams too), surely there is a blue ooze in some sourcebook I haven't seen.


----------



## Argyle King (Jun 9, 2021)

Ghost ---> Goost

Goost: incorporeal undead water fowl

"woooooo-HONK-ooooooo"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 9, 2021)

I snorted!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 9, 2021)

Dire Bear => Tire Bear: a large magical ursine predator that hunts by boring its prey to nihilistic exasperation or exhausted unconsciousness by relentlessly talking about its hobbies (which it may or may not actually have) in meticulous, monotonous detail.


----------



## Eltab (Jun 9, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dire Bear => Tire Bear: a large magical ursine predator that hunts by boring its prey to nihilistic exasperation or exhausted unconsciousness by relentlessly talking about its hobbies (which it may or may not actually have) in meticulous, monotonous detail.



Tire Bear: In the same world as the Michelin Man...


----------



## MarkB (Jun 10, 2021)

Volvo's Guide to Monsters

This mechanically-focused technical manual highlights many interesting physiological aspects of creatures that other guide books would gloss over as trivial or unimportant, while its many sidebars include excellent advice on how to monster-proof your lair, abode or vehicle.


----------



## Argyle King (Jun 10, 2021)

Mimic ---> Mumic

An undead mimic which poses as a sarcophagus. The mummy inside is covered in gems to be a false target and lure potential victims closer. The exact process for creating a Mumic is shrouded in mystery. Of the few encountered, some seem to have a connection to Arcane magic and some seem to be more Divine in nature.

If Arcane: Rumors suggest that, if the Mumic eats a spell caster, it has a 1 in 6 chance to learn how to cast a spell known to that caster. The typical Arcane Mumic knows 2 cantrips: Chill Touch, and one other cantrip chosen from any arcane class's spell list. An Arcane Mumic has the  ability to cast Chill Touch as a bonus action three times per encounter. Additionally, an Arcane Mumic typically knows 1d8 1st-Level-Spells (which can be from any arcane class's list); it can cast each of those spells once during an encounter. An Arcane Mumic uses its choice of either CON or INT to determine spell attack bonus and save DCs. Necromancy spells are the most common known, but an Arcane Mumic is not limited to necromancy.

If Divine: The Mumic was created to serve as a guardian for [insert thing or person here]'s burial treasure. A Divine Mumic has knows 4 1st-Level-Spells chosen from either the Cleric or Paladin spell list; a Divine Mumic also has 4 1st-Level-Spell slots. It can use it's spell slots either to cast spells or to Smite -similar to a Paladin of 3rd Level, but the damage can be either necrotic or radiant. Additionally, a Divine Mimic has two uses of Channel Divinity: _Path to The Grave_ (as a Grave Domain Cleric) and _Champion Challenge_ (as an Oath of the Crown Paladin). A Divine Mumic uses either CON or WIS to determine spell attack bonus and save DCs. Typical spells known by a Divine Mumic are Command, Inflict Wounds, Bane, and Wrathful Smite (but others are possible).

More Advanced Mumics: Higher spell slots are possible (but will increase bookkeeping for the DM). Other options may include having the body inside the Mumic be an animated skeleton which joins the fight. Lair actions may be appropriate depending on the encounter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2021)

Mimic => Momic these shapeshifters feed on the psychic energy of embarrassment, and harvest it by disguising themselves until they can pounce,  slicking down your hair with spit, using your middle name, and chiding you for not dressing warmly enough or not contacting your poor mom.


----------



## Argyle King (Jun 11, 2021)

Water Elemental ---> Tater Elemental

...from the newly discovered demi-plane of potatoes


----------



## Argyle King (Jun 16, 2021)

Mind Flayer ---> Hind Flayer

The PCs won't sit down comfortably for a week.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Jun 16, 2021)

Tit Fiend


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 16, 2021)

Sepulchrave II said:


> Tit Fiend



They REALLY love those little birds!


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Jun 17, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They REALLY love those little birds!



Great tits actually _are_ carnivorous monsters. They eat _bat brains_ after they've smashed their skulls in:









						Great tits: still murderous, rapacious, flesh-rending predators!
					






					blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 17, 2021)

Hence the interest the fiends show!

Tangent apropos of not this thread, imagine giant dire great tits…


----------



## Eltab (Jun 20, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hence the interest the fiends show!
> 
> Tangent apropos of not this thread, imagine giant dire great tits…



One of the few things that Vampires (which can change themselves into bats) are afraid of.


----------



## Asisreo (Jun 20, 2021)

BeeHolder: Just an evil beekeeper

TreeAnt: Literally just ants

Wrath: Wraiths but angrier

Whyvern: These ones are a bit more ponderous

Diva: A _very_ sassy angel

Lying Sword: Hey...this sword doesn't heal people!

Drown: Dark elves that learned to swim

Lettercap: Great writers but something bugs me

Happies: Yay! Just cheerful bird women. They sing you to sleep. 

Night shags: uh, ask your parents

Mommies: perfect undead to ask about the previous monster


----------



## Richards (Jun 20, 2021)

Asisreo said:


> Drown: Dark elves that learned to swim



Given their name, I would have assumed these were dark elves who _never_ learned to swim but decided to give it a shot anyway.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Jun 22, 2021)

Here are some more, straight from the original _Fiend Folio_:

Assassin Bug → Assassin Pug - Who's a bad dog?  You are!  Oh, yes you are!​Crabman → Crapman - It's "Mr. Hankey" with legs!​Dark Creeper → Dark Cheeper - A baby chicken with black feathers​Dark Stalker → Dark Talker - So basically just a Goth​Dune Stalker → Dung Stalker - Look out, Mr. Hankey!​Flail Snail → Frail Snail - Its shell is really, really thin​Giant Strider → Giant Stridex - _That_ ought to clear up that acne for good!​Hellcat → Hellocat - "Hello Kitty" when she becomes an adult​Hook Horror → Book Horror - A horrid monster who (gasp) _writes in books!_​Lava Child → Java Child - All that coffee's going to stunt your growth, kid!​Scarecrow → Sparecrow - For when your original crow flies away and doesn't come back (or worse yet, gets baked in a pie with 23 others)​Shadow Demon → Shadow Lemon - A tasty fruit from the Plane of Shadows​Shocker → Shucker - An "ear seeker" of a different kind, focusing on corn​Volt → Dolt - Okay, this one's just plain dumb!​Xvart → Xfart - The little guy dealt it!​Yellow Musk Zombie → Mellow Musk Zombie - "Dude, chill out!  It's not like I'm going to eat your brains or anything!"​
Johnathan


----------



## Eltab (Jun 26, 2021)

In another thread, somebody started with aaracockra but ended up with aarakakana.  Which suggests...

Aerokatana - the perfection of blades can also fly.


----------

